# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  What do you think about this website?

## league_of_ordinary_men

Guys and girls please check this site out and give us your honest opinion, http://www.spectratec.co.za/

----------


## Mojakoki

It's unique + catchy !! - although I'm not a fan of black, perhaps blue would be more inviting??

1 or 2 bugs to sort out - the text on the article on XP - disappears behind the images on the RHS
and it's cust'o'mer.

But well done to the developer / designer, so far.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> It's unique + catchy !! - although I'm not a fan of black, perhaps blue would be more inviting??
> 
> 1 or 2 bugs to sort out - the text on the article on XP - disappears behind the images on the RHS
> and it's cust'o'mer.
> 
> But well done to the developer / designer, so far.


It's a site my brother and I am developing, whats your screen resolution?

----------


## ians

There is nothing worse than going onto a website and there is no telephone number, other than that it looks good. 

The colour is not an issue for me I like the fact that you can see the writing clearly, it is bold enough for us old ballies to see.

----------


## adrianh

I personally don't like all the movement and stuff changing all the time on the home screen. 

Another thing: Your use of English language and punctuation is terrible. You must have somebody proof read the stuff that you write.

Here is an example:

On the second day of Samsung’s Analyst Day they announced how *they plan on how to stay on top of their companion*. *Their announce for bended* and foldable displays was one thing but *when it came to how they will be staying on top it got really interesting*, they said they were *planning on* putting 64-bit processors in their future smartphones and not just that but will be developing* its own “optimized” 64-bit design so its riding the wave* that Apple started with its iPhone 5s. Samsung also announced that it plans to produce bended screens in 2014 and if they can overcome some technical barriers, foldable displays starting 2015.

One of Samsung’s big strengths* are their* screens and they said that *it wants to push the screen and* release smartphones with a 2560 x 1440 pixel resolution and pixel density of 560ppi, now to put it into perspective the Nexus 5 that was *lunched* last week already *has 445ppi*. But there’s more because they will continue to push and they want to put out 4K resolution screens by 2015.

These are some big plans for a company that does have *allot* *of muscle behind it* but if they want to continue to be competitive they will have to have and reach these types of goals.

Okay so a little while ago cooler master announced it will be releasing a new AL-series from CM storm which will include a new REAPER mouse, MECH keyboard and PULSE-R headsets. So we thought we would find out if they really are as good as they look. You can follow the links below* to go to there full articles and* take a look for yourself.

Im reading this page: GameXtend adds more playing time to your smartphone 

and it says *"Your reading.."*

I read the splurb on that page and it is also not very good. 

"With the release of the PlayStation 4 *in a couple of days* on the 5th of November" _- Looking at today's date you need to be very careful when writing stuff connected to specific dates. We all forget to update stuff and those three words immediately show that the website isn't updated regularly._


*With the arrival of the Ps4 and Xbox One so close* we were discussing the future of consoles* thing* like "will there be another console after* thing* generation?" Well in our opinion this is the last one of its kind, I know* what* some of you may be thinking that there will always be consoles, but let’s take a look at the some facts*,* _...why is this a comma_


* If I hear next gen console it’s an automatic 60 FPs on any new game release but yet some game at launch will only be running at 30 FPs and many of you say well I’m fine with 30 FPs there is nothing wrong with it, well if you have spent some time playing on a PC that can play games at 60 FPs you know it must be the standard,* _-break the sentence up_

*Where* not saying that the living room experience with a controller will go away but the consoles themselves will be gone, if we have a look at the new nvidia shield using your pc’s hardware for streaming your live gameplay to your TV you will have 60 FPs at 720p (1080p coming soon nvidia said) and you can use your controller when it’s in “console mode” you will have the ability to play your games at frame rates higher than any console can dream of,
_- break the sentence up_


*So we come up with the conclusion* that there will not be another console generation like this because technologies like the *nvidia* shield streaming will take over the console market.

_You must understand that one should not write as one speaks. People need concise facts, not long drawn out stories. You must also be careful of looooong sentences with lots of commas.

I just read a couple of the write-ups on the site and notes some issues off the top of my head. I am sure that you will find my comments harsh but I call it as I see it. There is nothing more off-putting than having to sift through long stories full of bad grammar when one is simply looking for specs._

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> I personally don't like all the movement and stuff changing all the time on the home screen. 
> 
> Another thing: Your use of English language and punctuation is terrible. You must have somebody proof read the stuff that you write.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> On the second day of Samsung’s Analyst Day they announced how *they plan on how to stay on top of their companion*. *Their announce for bended* and foldable displays was one thing but *when it came to how they will be staying on top it got really interesting*, they said they were *planning on* putting 64-bit processors in their future smartphones and not just that but will be developing* its own “optimized” 64-bit design so its riding the wave* that Apple started with its iPhone 5s. Samsung also announced that it plans to produce bended screens in 2014 and if they can overcome some technical barriers, foldable displays starting 2015.
> 
> One of Samsung’s big strengths* are their* screens and they said that *it wants to push the screen and* release smartphones with a 2560 x 1440 pixel resolution and pixel density of 560ppi, now to put it into perspective the Nexus 5 that was *lunched* last week already *has 445ppi*. But there’s more because they will continue to push and they want to put out 4K resolution screens by 2015.
> ...


Thanks for the advise adrianh, we will take a look into that and not everybody likes the style but not everybody likes angelina jolie,hahaha  :Wink:  thanks for the input and all the hard work,hehehehe and whats wrong with writing like one speaks? if it was all facts how much fun would it be to read  :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

hmmm...

Aye well, horses for courses as they say!

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> hmmm...
> 
> Aye well, horses for courses as they say!


Don't worry we aim to please and thank you again for your opinion,I mean how can we improve if we don't get feed back  :Wink:  if you see anything else please do let us know. Oh and we have this cool feature if you register with us you get a dedicated sales representative.

----------


## Dave A

Quite a long wait for anything to appear on the first page load of a first visit, and I'm on a pretty high speed connection right now  :Frown: 

I know it can be tricky to resolve (I have a similar problem with TFSA which I still haven't managed to beat back to where I'd like to see it), but with an online shopping site page load time is pretty important.

If you can get the header area to display quickly at the very least, it would already be a big improvement.

----------


## vieome

Home page should have something about the company, with a few featured products.  Departments ... Electronics should be PC components . me thinks. Also think you should lose the black. I also think  e.g I looked for desktop hard drives, and the page loaded about 15, it is just too much choice and perhaps the reason some pages load so slow.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Sjoe. Where to start...




> Quite a long wait for anything to appear on the first page load of a first visit, and I'm on a pretty high speed connection right now


Half the problem is that the site is on a US server and a slow one at that. If you're serving local clientèle I highly recommend running your website be hosted on a local server. Other than that the site, being a CMS site (Joomla), is reasonably well optimised from my brief overview. 

As for the actual appeal of the site - I'm not the biggest fan. I sort of like the idea behind the header but the final product definitely feels very unpolished. Things are cut off where they shouldn't be, there are overlaps where elements should be in line and overall it just comes across as disjointed. 

As Adrianh pointed out, the grammar and spelling is not great and for a Grammar Nazi like me that comes across as extremely unprofessional. Not everyone is Charles Dickens, but if you can't write well or English is not your first language, you should definitely hire a copywriter to do it for you. 

The menu feels cluttered and keeps bugging out when I use it in Chrome. It's very easy for your mouse to slide off the edge and the menu disappears. This can become pretty frustrating as you have several nested categories coming out of a single main menu item. I'd look to serve your top level categories as fixed items on your main menu bar if at all possible.  The images on the menu categories is kind of a decent idea, but again it feels unrefined. It looks almost like they were just stuck on as an afterthought, rather than the menu designed with the images in mind. 

The font you use on your logo and certain headings (Newswire) is very difficult to read and I think your brand will suffer in the long run because of it. Just because it's a cool looking font doesn't mean it's fit for a purpose where readability is key.  

If I had to guess, I'd say this site was built using a lower cost template (around $20, or possibly even free) as opposed to being a premium template which would cost $50-100. I'm sorry, but it just feels scrappy.  :Frown:  

Other small issues I have:

- There are little to no trust factors on the site. Mastercard and Visa logos don't in the slightest convince me to buy from you when I can't see any phone numbers, addresses, testimonials, listings on price comparison engines like Pricecheck, etc. I'd be extremely wary of buying from your site and would probably pay a premium to a more trustworthy site for peace of mind.

- You don't seem to use an SSL certificate to secure your site/checkout process. (Another trust factor)


I'm sorry for what may seem like harsh feedback, but succeeding with e-commerce is not easy. There are hundreds of factors which contribute to an online store's success and you need to be doing a vast majority of those things well before you'll see your site do well.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Quite a long wait for anything to appear on the first page load of a first visit, and I'm on a pretty high speed connection right now 
> 
> I know it can be tricky to resolve (I have a similar problem with TFSA which I still haven't managed to beat back to where I'd like to see it), but with an online shopping site page load time is pretty important.
> 
> If you can get the header area to display quickly at the very least, it would already be a big improvement.


Hi Dave, we tested our site from a local server and its 2 seconds faster then yuppiechef.com and 2 seconds faster the kalahari.net and we are still working on improving the speed. We get what you are saying with the header area, if the customer can see something happening while it happens they feel its not that slow, we are working on certain elements appearing faster. We just lunched the site so now comes all the improvements.Thank you for the comment please if there's anything else let us know.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Home page should have something about the company, with a few featured products.  Departments ... Electronics should be PC components . me thinks. Also think you should lose the black. I also think  e.g I looked for desktop hard drives, and the page loaded about 15, it is just too much choice and perhaps the reason some pages load so slow.


Hi vieome, thanks for the tip on "something about the company" we are actually working on that  :Wink:  we like the idea of changing the Electronics to PC components we are going to change it. I know some people don't like the black but we like it due to it's uniqueness, I mean how many black sites do you see. 15 products may seam like to much but some customers finds it too frustrating to have to go trough more pages because there's not enough products on a page so we have to strike the balance just right. Keep the comments coming it helps us improve the site  :Wink:

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Sjoe. Where to start...
> 
> 
> 
> Half the problem is that the site is on a US server and a slow one at that. If you're serving local clientèle I highly recommend running your website be hosted on a local server. Other than that the site, being a CMS site (Joomla), is reasonably well optimised from my brief overview. 
> 
> As for the actual appeal of the site - I'm not the biggest fan. I sort of like the idea behind the header but the final product definitely feels very unpolished. Things are cut off where they shouldn't be, there are overlaps where elements should be in line and overall it just comes across as disjointed. 
> 
> As Adrianh pointed out, the grammar and spelling is not great and for a Grammar Nazi like me that comes across as extremely unprofessional. Not everyone is Charles Dickens, but if you can't write well or English is not your first language, you should definitely hire a copywriter to do it for you. 
> ...


Hi Mark, Sjoe. Where to start..  :Wink:  hahhahaha

The server problem - We are hosting with hostgator and they are experiencing some trouble with there servers due to server trouble over the last couple of months. We host with them because no body in South Africa can offer what we need for the price, we have been with Godaddy before and a few South African hosts as well and our experiences with them hasn't been very good and performance was either the same or worse and it cost more, to be able to get the same package we have now we would pay an arm and a leg locally.

As for the actual appeal of the site - Some like it some don't and we respect everyone's opinions. Do you mind elaborating more on which parts feel unpolished, cut off, overlaping and disjointed so we can have a look at them, please keep in mind we do have our own unique style, I mean if we wanted to look like takeallot or kalahari we would go and buy the template and we don't like the same old feel of those sites. Don't get us wrong there good but in our opinion it's been done to many times.

Grammar - we are working on our grammar and thank you for pointing it out to us.  :Wink: 

Menus - We actually talked about the menu drop out functionality and we are planing on making it easier to use. We are looking into the menu and have a few ideas. Why do you say the images in the menu looks like an afterthought?

We have seen a lot of temples cheap and expensive and so good and some bad, you of all people should know you use what you got and you make the best of it. You know how much hard work goes into making a good website, to some it might be good to some it might be crappy. If your hung up on the cost of the template rather then the website as a whole and what has been done to get it that way then your judging the site based on the amount of money put into.

Trust factor - the reason we don't have any phone numbers on the site is because we can't handle all the call's as of yet, thus you will be on hold the whole time and that's bad customer service. We will be adding a phone number in the future once we have the infrastructure. What the address in concerned we are busy moving to a different location. We are working on getting on price comparison engines but we do require some time. The payment gateway we are getting ready to use has it's own SSL but we were thinking of activating our SSL in the shopping cart we just need our host to sort out there server trouble or it might slow us down even more.

Thank you for all the advise and feedback, all this helps us improve and you need to keep in mind that we are in a start up phase so like any site there are bugs to sort out but with all our customers feedback and yours we will get there to bring you the customer the shopping experience you want. Our site might not be everyone's taste our style but nobody can please everybody.Please keep the comments and suggestions coming, it helps us improve and you get to see us become better.

----------


## Dave A

> The server problem - We are hosting with hostgator and they are experiencing some trouble with there servers due to server trouble over the last couple of months.


Years more like it. Hostgator is an overseller, one of the biggest. And the moment you start needing a bit of processing power or get a bit of traffic you're in deep trouble due to their (unadvertised, but very real) concurrent connections limit. 




> We host with them because no body in South Africa can offer what we need for the price


You're not getting what you *need* from Hostgator already (and based on others and my experience with them, with what you are trying to do you probably never will  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Look for a thread on hosting in the TFSA Locals forum for a recommendation (or more).

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Years more like it. Hostgator is an overseller, one of the biggest. And the moment you start needing a bit of processing power or get a bit of traffic you're in deep trouble due to their (unadvertised, but very real) concurrent connections limit. 
> 
> 
> You're not getting what you *need* from Hostgator already (and based on others and my experience with them, with what you are trying to do you probably never will  )
> 
> Look for a thread on hosting in the TFSA Locals forum for a recommendation (or more).


Thanks Dave we will definitely have a look, thank you. What are you looking for in an online store?

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> The server problem - We are hosting with hostgator and they are experiencing some trouble with there servers due to server trouble over the last couple of months. We host with them because no body in South Africa can offer what we need for the price, we have been with Godaddy before and a few South African hosts as well and our experiences with them hasn't been very good and performance was either the same or worse and it cost more, to be able to get the same package we have now we would pay an arm and a leg locally.


We've had a pretty good experience with Hetzner. With any shared hosting provider you're always going to run the risk of servers being blacklisted etc, so we eventually decided to rent our own dedicated server from them. Even so, if you're a start-up, paying R200 a month is an expense that is well worth the rewards.




> As for the actual appeal of the site - Some like it some don't and we respect everyone's opinions. Do you mind elaborating more on which parts feel unpolished, cut off, overlaping and disjointed so we can have a look at them, please keep in mind we do have our own unique style, I mean if we wanted to look like takeallot or kalahari we would go and buy the template and we don't like the same old feel of those sites. Don't get us wrong there good but in our opinion it's been done to many times.


All I'm going to say here is that there is good reason why those sites look like they do and are laid out like they are. They both pay several people significant amounts of money to run conversion testing and turn that data into designs that work.  Also, neither one uses a template that you can go out and buy.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Menus - We actually talked about the menu drop out functionality and we are planing on making it easier to use. We are looking into the menu and have a few ideas. Why do you say the images in the menu looks like an afterthought?


It just doesn't look like they were meant to be there. It's difficult to explain but from a design point of view it just doesn't fit for me. 




> We have seen a lot of temples cheap and expensive and so good and some bad, you of all people should know you use what you got and you make the best of it. You know how much hard work goes into making a good website, to some it might be good to some it might be crappy. If your hung up on the cost of the template rather then the website as a whole and what has been done to get it that way then your judging the site based on the amount of money put into.


I'm certainly not judging the website based on the amount of money put into it, because I don't know how much money has been put in it. What I did do was make an assumption based on the look of the website. How right I was, only you will know.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I've seen some very good websites built using free templates, but they're not something you come across often. 




> Trust factor - the reason we don't have any phone numbers on the site is because we can't handle all the call's as of yet, thus you will be on hold the whole time and that's bad customer service. We will be adding a phone number in the future once we have the infrastructure. What the address in concerned we are busy moving to a different location. We are working on getting on price comparison engines but we do require some time. The payment gateway we are getting ready to use has it's own SSL but we were thinking of activating our SSL in the shopping cart we just need our host to sort out there server trouble or it might slow us down even more.


How many calls are you expecting, really? One of our e-commerce clients was clearing 10,000 unique visitors a month at a decent conversion rate and up until recently ran as a one man show using only a cell phone. Unless you've got some major investment going in terms of advertising, I'm really not sure what infrastructure you need in these early stages.  :Smile:

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> We've had a pretty good experience with Hetzner. With any shared hosting provider you're always going to run the risk of servers being blacklisted etc, so we eventually decided to rent our own dedicated server from them. Even so, if you're a start-up, paying R200 a month is an expense that is well worth the rewards.
> 
> 
> All I'm going to say here is that there is good reason why those sites look like they do and are laid out like they are. They both pay several people significant amounts of money to run conversion testing and turn that data into designs that work.  Also, neither one uses a template that you can go out and buy. 
> 
> 
> It just doesn't look like they were meant to be there. It's difficult to explain but from a design point of view it just doesn't fit for me. 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, thanks for the feedback much appreciated. If you have more tips please feel free, the only way were going to improve is by learning and growing. Who know's maybe you will buy from us one day and we are expanding into a whole lot more category's not just PC components.

----------


## TheElectrician

Hi league of ordinary men,

I agree with a few things that have been said here, especially in regards to the load time associated with the pages. With the large amount you got going on, it doesn't matter what speed my internet is, it is also down to the hosting company. What I would very strongly recommend is that you upgrade your package with your web hosting company to no longer be "shared hosting". It will probably cost in the region of R600 pm, but what it means is your site will have its own server, and not compete with other websites your hosting company has, in regard to accessibility. It is actually a rather quick fix, and I know you can do it in a very straight forward manner on Afrihosts Clientzone. It should propagate within 2-48 hours, and your load time will be a lot faster. This can be especially important as Google likes to give users the best possible experience, and it tends to (albeit slightly) demote sites that have a long load time. 

From a purely SEO point of view, I am afraid I am going to have to (in the nicest possible way), fail you miserably. I see you have a very limited back link profile, with no substantial high quality links to your site that Google / Bing can feed off of. I Googled "Buy Samsung products online South Africa", and variants of that; and gave up after a few pages (Which is more than a potential customer would go through). I have repeated this with a few of your products, and I am afraid you aren't ranking  :Frown:  I can also assume you have a rather low RFT (Return from traffic), as your site interface, while quite cool and technically challenging to build, doesn't appeal to "web morons" as I like to call them. These are the people who use the internet for Facebook and the odd purchase. When designing something like this, you need to ensure the ultimate in simplicity and functionality. Not every one is capable of designing things like this, and those who can tend to "show off" which detracts from the user experience and lowers your RFT. I have been guilty of it myself, so no judgement is being passed :P...

Spelling is also impeccably important. Not only does it show to a client that you are capable, meticulous and worthy of their money, but Google and Bing rely heavily on it. Why would it rank you if you have the same spelling and grammar as cheap Viagra sites (Excuse the crassness)? Also, if you view your website with Google Chrome, and push "Ctrl and U'', you will see that your HTML coding is a disaster. This needs to be sorted out as soon as you can. This is what a SE reads, and it is akin to the handwriting of a dyslexic blind kid. I can only presume you used a WYSIWYG program to create it? These are a disaster, and I would recommend Wordpress or Pretsashop for the build (Make the template yourself if you can. Artisteer is available for about R600 on their website, and it is effectively WYSISYG, but offline and produces some beautiful code). 

Lastly, WHY ARE THERE NO SOCIAL MEDIA LINKS ON YOUR WEBSITE ?!?!?!?!?! Sometimes people need that extra push into buying! If you have a column that shows your 3000 likes and 13 000 Twitter followers (I don't know how many you actually have), then people are going to ease into it; with a small possibility of being angry that they didn't hear about this sooner! People aren't going to put their credit card information into a site they don't know or not sure if others know. Instead of researching you etc, they are just going to use your competition, as clicking "back" is a lot easier than spending 15 minutes checking out your legitimacy. In my opinion, I think the end of the day you have to take a deep breath, look at it, and realize that sometimes design can be sacrificed to increase profit. It can be painful, but sometimes you just have to cry while holding a pillow over its head, hoping it is reincarnated into something better. I also won't go into your metadata or keywords too much, just please sort this out if you can. I'm running out of metaphors.

I have had clients in the online shopping industry before, with testimonials you can check out on my website at http://www.webvitality.co.za. I have increased PAYING traffic by nearly 900% pm in less than 6 months in some cases. If you would like to know more, send me an email at Kyle@webvitality.co.za and I can send you a quote if you are unable to do it yourself.

Good luck with it all,

Kyle

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Hi league of ordinary men,
> 
> I agree with a few things that have been said here, especially in regards to the load time associated with the pages. With the large amount you got going on, it doesn't matter what speed my internet is, it is also down to the hosting company. What I would very strongly recommend is that you upgrade your package with your web hosting company to no longer be "shared hosting". It will probably cost in the region of R600 pm, but what it means is your site will have its own server, and not compete with other websites your hosting company has, in regard to accessibility. It is actually a rather quick fix, and I know you can do it in a very straight forward manner on Afrihosts Clientzone. It should propagate within 2-48 hours, and your load time will be a lot faster. This can be especially important as Google likes to give users the best possible experience, and it tends to (albeit slightly) demote sites that have a long load time. 
> 
> From a purely SEO point of view, I am afraid I am going to have to (in the nicest possible way), fail you miserably. I see you have a very limited back link profile, with no substantial high quality links to your site that Google / Bing can feed off of. I Googled "Buy Samsung products online South Africa", and variants of that; and gave up after a few pages (Which is more than a potential customer would go through). I have repeated this with a few of your products, and I am afraid you aren't ranking  I can also assume you have a rather low RFT (Return from traffic), as your site interface, while quite cool and technically challenging to build, doesn't appeal to "web morons" as I like to call them. These are the people who use the internet for Facebook and the odd purchase. When designing something like this, you need to ensure the ultimate in simplicity and functionality. Not every one is capable of designing things like this, and those who can tend to "show off" which detracts from the user experience and lowers your RFT. I have been guilty of it myself, so no judgement is being passed :P...
> 
> Spelling is also impeccably important. Not only does it show to a client that you are capable, meticulous and worthy of their money, but Google and Bing rely heavily on it. Why would it rank you if you have the same spelling and grammar as cheap Viagra sites (Excuse the crassness)? Also, if you view your website with Google Chrome, and push "Ctrl and U'', you will see that your HTML coding is a disaster. This needs to be sorted out as soon as you can. This is what a SE reads, and it is akin to the handwriting of a dyslexic blind kid. I can only presume you used a WYSIWYG program to create it? These are a disaster, and I would recommend Wordpress or Pretsashop for the build (Make the template yourself if you can. Artisteer is available for about R600 on their website, and it is effectively WYSISYG, but offline and produces some beautiful code). 
> 
> Lastly, WHY ARE THERE NO SOCIAL MEDIA LINKS ON YOUR WEBSITE ?!?!?!?!?! Sometimes people need that extra push into buying! If you have a column that shows your 3000 likes and 13 000 Twitter followers (I don't know how many you actually have), then people are going to ease into it; with a small possibility of being angry that they didn't hear about this sooner! People aren't going to put their credit card information into a site they don't know or not sure if others know. Instead of researching you etc, they are just going to use your competition, as clicking "back" is a lot easier than spending 15 minutes checking out your legitimacy. In my opinion, I think the end of the day you have to take a deep breath, look at it, and realize that sometimes design can be sacrificed to increase profit. It can be painful, but sometimes you just have to cry while holding a pillow over its head, hoping it is reincarnated into something better. I also won't go into your metadata or keywords too much, just please sort this out if you can. I'm running out of metaphors.
> ...


Good morning Kyle, I have to say your comment cracked me up and I get where your coming from, that's why we are redesigning the site and the new one will be up soon and it's like you said sometimes you have to sacrifice design for simplicity for the sake of your clients.You have some really good advise and we already talked about switching to a local hosting company, we will be doing some more work on SEO as well as the coding and all the other things that needs fixing.Thank you very much for the advise some off you metaphors cracked us up, who knows maybe we will make use off your services someday and you can look back at our site and say you had a helping hand in making it what it is now and like we said keep all the comments coming so we can improve and please checkout the new site when its up soon and tell us what you think.

----------


## TheElectrician

No problems. I like that you dream big too. If you would like advice on SEO, I have just spent 2 days writing in this forum about it. you can check it out here. Feel free to comment in that feed if there is anything you are confused about / need clarification on. I would be more than happy to help. Also, if you send the .zip file to me before you upload, I will put it on an internal server on my hardrive (WAMP), and will run diagnostics on it. That link on SEO and CMS can be found here http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...93-SEO-and-CMS

----------


## TheElectrician

On a side note, if I was able to whip up a fully functioning online shop by the end of the week , with all your products / metadata / URLs and tags in a zip file, and then put it on your servers, would you be in a position to pay for it? You can then tweak things like your credit card info etc online after I revoke my access to the admin folder. I have spent 4 years doing this, and am pretty sure I can put you at least 6 weeks ahead of where you are in 2-3 days (I'm very good at my job). I will have my guy send me the site map we use to optimize these things, and I will code your products etc into it in a couple of days. If you are interested, let me know, and you can send me how you want your design to look, and I will sort it out...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> On a side note, if I was able to whip up a fully functioning online shop by the end of the week , with all your products / metadata / URLs and tags in a zip file, and then put it on your servers, would you be in a position to pay for it? You can then tweak things like your credit card info etc online after I revoke my access to the admin folder. I have spent 4 years doing this, and am pretty sure I can put you at least 6 weeks ahead of where you are in 2-3 days (I'm very good at my job). I will have my guy send me the site map we use to optimize these things, and I will code your products etc into it in a couple of days. If you are interested, let me know, and you can send me how you want your design to look, and I will sort it out...


Thank you very much for the offer but we are already almost done but we do like what you do and will be in touch.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Guys checkout our new look and tell us what you think.There's still a lot to do with regards to looks, SEO.....etc but the basics is there.Please keep in mind the speed, we will be switching to a local hosting company thanks to Dave for giving use the heads ups, we did try to trim the fat so to speak, any advise from our web guru's will be much appreciated.

----------


## IMHO

Loom, why do you not put the link to the site in your signature. It makes it so much easier to find the site to look at. On top of that, that link in your signature is worth its "weight" in gold, from an SEO point of view.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Loom, why do you not put the link to the site in your signature. It makes it so much easier to find the site to look at. On top of that, that link in your signature is worth its "weight" in gold, from an SEO point of view.


You think Dave will complain if I put in a little image?hehehe.Have you checked out the new look?

----------


## IMHO

> You think Dave will complain if I put in a little image?hehehe.Have you checked out the new look?


Looks good, but how you gonna get traffic I do not know. Sold anything yet? What is your plans?

Well, image might be a prob, but link is a start...

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Looks good, but how you gonna get traffic I do not know. Sold anything yet? What is your plans?
> 
> Well, image might be a prob, but link is a start...


Yes we have sold quit a few things, keep in mind we are busy working on everything from looks to function,marketing,seo the works.What image problem? and we will be adding some of our customers testimonials too. Register with us and checkout our customer service.

----------


## IMHO

> You think Dave will complain if I put in a little image?hehehe.


This image.

----------


## vieome

> Guys checkout our new look and tell us what you think.There's still a lot to do with regards to looks, SEO.....etc but the basics is there.Please keep in mind the speed, we will be switching to a local hosting company thanks to Dave for giving use the heads ups, we did try to trim the fat so to speak, any advise from our web guru's will be much appreciated.


Okay looks much better, still think the amount of product per page is very high, I scroll down, and then got to scroll back up to change to next product, (I got very small screen). Choice over Load, as a customer first I will look for price, so put a few of low price products, if that sparks my interest then I will scroll for more. Second it was quite a mission to fill out details to order a product, the address etc, did not seem to respond. Also dont think Telephone number should be required field in that respect. Just a question is it setup that the more product you order, the price of delivery fee goes down, to the point if the order is large enough the delivery is free?  

Is this your site, or is it a site you built for someone else?

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> This image.


Sorry IMHO I'm not following.



> Okay looks much better, still think the amount of product per page is very high, I scroll down, and then got to scroll back up to change to next product, (I got very small screen). Choice over Load, as a customer first I will look for price, so put a few of low price products, if that sparks my interest then I will scroll for more. Second it was quite a mission to fill out details to order a product, the address etc, did not seem to respond. Also dont think Telephone number should be required field in that respect. Just a question is it setup that the more product you order, the price of delivery fee goes down, to the point if the order is large enough the delivery is free?  
> 
> Is this your site, or is it a site you built for someone else?





> Looks much better.


 Thank you.



> Still think the amount of product per page is very high.


 We will do some research into the optimal amount of products.



> I scroll down, and then got to scroll back up to change to next product.


 Can you elaborate a little more please? We check what we think you meant and couldn't see anything wrong.



> As a customer first I will look for price, so put a few of low price products.


 Our products sort by default from low to high and you get other options at the top of the page.



> Second it was quite a mission to fill out details to order a product, the address etc, did not seem to respond.


 I take it your not registered that's why you needed to complete the registration process, once registered all you need to do is be logged in, in what way did it not respond? we are looking into the registration page.



> Also dont think Telephone number should be required field in that respect.


 We need it should the need arrive to get in touch with you if there's a problem with you order.  



> Just a question is it setup that the more product you order, the price of delivery fee goes down, to the point if the order is large enough the delivery is free?


  Yes that's correct and the more you buy the cheaper it gets as well as if the product price is more then a certain amount it's free.



> Is this your site, or is it a site you built for someone else?


It's our own website.

Thank you for the feedback guys keep it coming, it helps allot. If there's anything else you guys see let us know please and keep in mind we are still trimming the edges. We signed with a new supplier yesterday so you can be expecting new products and lower prices.

----------


## Dave A

Changed hosting yet?

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Changed hosting yet?


Not yet but we are going to at the end of the month.We did some trimming and got the speed down a little.Have you checked out the new look yet?

----------


## Dave A

> Have you checked out the new look yet?


I went to the site and noticed the changes - once it started loading (hence the hosting question). It certainly looks like progress though - although I don't have the time right now for a serious "under the hood" look around. At least the content is displaying as it loads now...

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> I went to the site and noticed the changes - once it started loading (hence the hosting question). It certainly looks like progress though - although I don't have the time right now for a serious "under the hood" look around. At least the content is displaying as it loads now...


We have some cool new features to come and we signed with a new supplier for niche market products.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

Okay guy's we changed hosts, can you guy's please check and see if the site loads faster?

----------


## IanF

Very slow my side in JHB also tested takealot and that site loaded a lot faster

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> Very slow my side in JHB also tested takealot and that site loaded a lot faster


Thanks IanF, man its like the site is slower now then it was before. We will be working late again  :Wink:  thanks.

----------


## Dave A

It's just the first page load - after that it flies just fine now.

Which means the speed delay is coming from the css files load and any associated image files.
And possibly a slow dns host.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> It's just the first page load - after that it flies just fie now.
> 
> Which means the speed delay is coming from the css files load and any associated image files.
> And possibly a slow dns host.


Thank you Dave, we are trying to refine the css and images to load faster.

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

It took us a while but we are back with a new website(www.spectratec.co.za). Can you guys please have a look and tell us what you think? We still need to add a lot of products, but we will get there. If anyone is looking for something in particular you can just email us. We have a LOT of stuff that's not on yet, from servers to printers oh and even a nice UHD 4K TV  :Wink:

----------


## Eric76

I like it. It's clean and quick to load here on my side. It would help to place a 'sales' or 'specials' category on your front page and on the menu, human beings love a good sale. I always like the option to sort listed products from price (low - high) (high - low)

Is your slogan purposefully spelled without the comma after 'smile'? 

Your up against some really stiff competition such as Rebeltech, Landmark PC, Evetech and Wootware to name a few. I would get working on a legitimate backlink campaign as soon as possible. Maybe you could start a company presence at MyGaming and SAgamer.

I would also delete your google+ page and replace it with an official Google business listing (comes with a goolge+ page). As mentioned earlier in the thread, a contact number provides a small amount of reassurance when I'm on a new website.

As is the nature with e-commerce websites, SEO tends to be a different ball game. Maybe you could start a blog and write keyword driven content that could help get you new customers.

Hope this helps! Goodluck  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

> Can you guys please have a look and tell us what you think?


I see you've solved your speed issue  :Thumbup:

----------


## league_of_ordinary_men

> I see you've solved your speed issue


Yip  :Big Grin:  thanks for taking a look Dave.

----------


## Upstairs

Spelling!

----------

